# CANIK 55 Stingray C



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pro’s 

Con’s

Opinions 

I do know it’s made in Turkey

Billy


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Please check this post*

I do not own the CANIK 55 Stingray C. I do own the SAR B6 which is also an CZ-75 clone made in Turkey, and it's an excellent inexpensive gun. I bought it from *Davidson's* for $283 OTD.


----------

